# 5 Gallon Tank Compatibility



## etanico (Apr 2, 2010)

Do I understand correctly that 5 gallons is *TOO SMALL* for any more fish than one Betta?

Also, would it cause much harm in me getting one ghost shrimp? If so, how many would the limit be? Are they fairly easy to manage?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, it's too small for more fish. BUT shrimp and snails are fine. You could get at lest 6 shrimp. They have a VERY low bioload, and you could get away with at MOST 2 snails.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Ghost shrimp is about the only thing I would put in a 5 gallon with a betta. I would get at least 3 or 4 just because they are pretty sensitive and you will likely lose 1 or 2. They have basically no bioload. Plus there is a chance your betta will have them as a snack so you might want to watch his reaction.


----------



## etanico (Apr 2, 2010)

So other than the fact that I may need to protect the shrimp from vicious Betta attacks, does he require anything more? Feeding, etc?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Shrimp are carnivorous, and you can feed them Betta pellets that sink, and they also make pellets specifically for shrimp.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

You also should put a bunch of hiding places. They like to hide a lot.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Lots of betta-safe plants and hiding places will also reduce (but unfortunately not eliminate) the chances that your shrimp will get eaten. Shrimp are great, they have a low bioload and will clean up any pellets your betta misses!


----------

